# Gheenoe rebuild



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

How cool is that? $ 550 and a paint job.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sweet Eric... Looking good!


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

NICE! I cant wait to see how it turns out. Its going to look like new and your still have less than a grand in it.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks y'all

I hope to have about $750 total.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

u r 1 handy fella. That thing should float in a puddle. ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet deal, that exact setup brings back a lot of childhood memories.
Seems lime those old 9.9-15 are never going to die lol we ran it without oil a couple times, overheated it a couple times etc, probably still runs...

That gheenoo should get you where the SI cant 

Haha just pullin ya chains


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Cut,

This motor runs like new. It's crazy. 1 pull and fires and idles like a top. When I first saw it I was a little unsure until i pulled it once on a cold start. 

Does it pee like a normal newer motor? It seems to only pee when I get on the throttle. Is that correct?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It should pee pretty decent.
Have you done the impeller?
That sounds like your problem.
The old one were 3 blade disasters lol
The new ones have more blades


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

No but I will now. Thanks


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

My first attempt at a rear deck

Templets


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Those look good Bay. Very similar to the NMZ decks. What do you plan to build them with?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Chase tube glassed in and false floor


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Those look good Bay. Very similar to the NMZ decks.  What do you plan to build them with?


Thanks 



Just plywood.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You're gonna love those decks once they're done! Looking good so far


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Single fly rod holder with supports glassed in. Rod tube installed with seadeck in rod tube to protect rod.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Interior ready for paint


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about! The rod holder modifications look awesome. I thought about keeping the center box in mine, but decided to get rid of it. That's gonna be a sweeeet ride!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Going to recess the cooler in the front deck


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Motor is done

















Bilge


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Best engine ever built low profile,powerful as shit and light.This design came out in 1974 which is when I bought one.Its still around no major overhauls only routine maintenance sprayed with wd 40 before flushing and still going strong.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You are doing a great job Bay!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks!

This motor is just bad ass. 1976 runs like a 2006


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Recessed the cooler

Stole Matt's idea from his Shadowcast


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

Looking good Bay, keep up the good work!


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

any new pics?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Interior painted


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Gonna do the splatter paint today

Next is the hull. Interlux Blue Glow White

Can't find a grab bar besides Custom Gheenoe and Strongarm. 

Bilge area









Front storage and wiring for bilge


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

love the work... may i ask what is your thought process for the off center bow platform drain.. wouldn't the water run down into bow storage around the edge of the cooler or off the platform into the floor?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh sorry it's just sitting up there. Not installed yet


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking great! Any shots of the plumbing of the bilge pump? I haven't decided how I want to do mine yet and trying to get ideas of what others have done. 

How bright is all that white? I'm headed the same route with mine and wondering if its a bad idea with glare or killing your vision?

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Paint is done


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Jack plate, polling/casting platform and grab bar is all that's left


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

That came out great!! Looks like its ready for another 20 years of memories.


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

Excellent work. May I ask what are your plans as far as texturing the deck with an anti-skid material? The exterior hull look perfect, kudos on a job well done.

I am curious about the thru hull outlet in the back deck, is that some sort of drainage for the deck or just a hole for the fuel hose?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Tarp

I'm not texturing because the front deck is just for storage and I will have a platform on the rear deck. Really no need for anti skid.

I will poll and fish of the rear 

The thru hull in the rear deck is for the fuel hose 

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Man that thing is sweet. I want to find something similar price wise for my son, refurb it and surprise him. He's in the Army up at Ft. Stewart and is fishing out of a yak.


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

> Tarp
> 
> I'm not texturing because the front deck is just for storage and I will have a platform on the rear deck. Really no need for anti skid.
> 
> ...


Make sense, no need for skid if you are having a platform right over it. I guess that is just my cautions side coming up; getting up or down the platform or tying up to a pile could involve stepping on a wet deck, which in my case will be textured for those situations "just in case". I plan to use my 'noe to fish and also to ride the ICW with the wife, so better have some grip on that paint!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Tarp, 
I was gonna use Tuff Coat from Bass Pro 

I read allot of reviews on it


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

> Tarp,
> I was gonna use Tuff Coat from Bass Pro
> 
> I read allot of reviews on it


That's some good stuff! I will be painting with rustoleum marine topcoat, so I will use their anti-skid compound for the whole deck (middle, fore and aft). What did you use for primer on your hull exterior? Any info you could share about the application (how many layers of topcoat, application method, etc.) That hull looks immaculate!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

We'll it ain't prefect but from 2 feet it is, so I'm happy for my first one.  I will do another after this one is sold.  The next one will be almost perfect.  3 coats of Interlux roll and tip method. 

I will use a badger hair brush next time.

This is Ms. Ghee Fly


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

Pretty sweet for a first build. Do you have plans to extend the trailer beds to support the engine weight?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes sir


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

fantastic job, that looks very sharp


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Got any pics of the finished product?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I will this weekend. Just got my grab bar and polling/casting platform.  

I am having the carb cleaned 

High speed jet was dirty. Would not hit the powerband. Ran great from 0 to about 85%. Just would not peak out. Ran 19 mph, should hit 25mph


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

If you think about it, can you post some pictures of your rod storage (specifically the hanger by the rod handle). Still haven't decided what I'm going to use in my build and yours looked pretty low profile from what I could see.

Thanks


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

Where are those pictures ?!  Just kidding, hope you have been busy fishing, enough to stay away from your thread!


----------



## Wolfscout (Dec 27, 2013)

Very nice job. I am wanting to start project on my '86 Gheenoe.
If mine looks half as good as yours I'll be happy.

Did you consider making that front deck weight supporting?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Very nice job.   I am wanting to start project on my '86 Gheenoe.
> If mine looks half as good as yours I'll be happy.
> 
> Did you consider making that front deck weight supporting?


yes i did. you can break dance on the front.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> > Very nice job.   I am wanting to start project on my '86 Gheenoe.
> > If mine looks half as good as yours I'll be happy.
> >
> > Did you consider making that front deck weight supporting?
> ...


Proof required


----------



## Wolfscout (Dec 27, 2013)

> > > Very nice job.   I am wanting to start project on my '86 Gheenoe.
> > > If mine looks half as good as yours I'll be happy.
> > >
> > > Did you consider making that front deck weight supporting?
> ...


I second that.


----------

